# Muskingum report 5/10/04



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I was planning on hitting the Muskingum tonight, but opted to try for some saugers during the day. I took off the 10lb test I had on my walleye rod and spooled it up with some 4lb test, after all the saugers down there are generally never any bigger than 14 inches . We'll that was a big mistake on my part. I think I got broke off today 6 or 7 times, it was actually getting really old. Generally I don't mind a good break off every once in a while, makes for a good story - but it was to much for me.

All in all I managed to land - land being the keyword here - 1 nice gar close to 3 foot long, 1 white bass and one HUGE hybrid. I took an educated guess using my arm as a tape measure and assumed he was about 23" long. It honestly took me about 15 minutes to reel in and took me about 80 yards down stream. Before I hooked into him I had set my drag really low and decided I would put my reel in free spool, which I have never actually done. We'll the free spool is probably the reason I was able to catch this fish. He was kinda skinny but was A LOT of fun none the less.

My other friend caught a white bass, and hybrid, and a big old carp. My other friend, well he got skunked  

The river is up quite a bit with about 6" of visibility. I was using two 1/16 oz jig heads with white and chartruse tails. I was also wading wader less which felt pretty good in todays warm weather.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

It sounds like you had a pretty eventful day fishing the Muskingum. Those gar are everywhere in there. I fill for you from switching lines to fish for a certain fish, because I have done it in the past myself. What section of the Muskingum were you fishing in? 

Darryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I was fishing up by Devola or Devol dam (what ever its called) I'll probably head back up there this week. This time spooled up with some 8lb test!!!!!!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

HEy Fishman, nice job on the hybrid. I do have a few questions about the Devola dam. Do you fish close to the "falls" itself from the lock and dam? I was fishing at the next lock and dam on up one time, but didn't do any good. River fishing for eyes is not my thing. It seems like the water close to the lock and dam is pretty swift. 
I think I'm heading to the Hocking tomorrow morning early before class. I'll probably hit a stretch above Nelsonville, maybe close to Dee's Diner or see if I could park at the Coffe Cup and hit that stretch in there. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think i'm going to go back to Devola tonight, I had nightmares about those fish breaking me off... gonna spool up heavier and see if I can't talk one of my roommates into heading over there with me.

I fish all over the place down there, I have a little sweet spot thats near the dam, its no secret - but its not real obvious either  Most people down there don't wade and thats how I get into fish down there generally. I've caught fish from right infront of the low head dam all the way down to the mouth of the Ohio, the Muskingum is loaded with fish.

Let me know what day you're thinking about hitting the Hocking. I have class at 11AM everyday but I could make it out a few hours before hand.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather report for the remainder of this week looks awful, we'll have to play this by ear. This is always what happens, the Hocking starts to look prime and then a big storm hits


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be on the Hocking tomorrow morning for sure. Got to get in a little smallie fishing before I spend the rest of the quarter on papers, presentations, and projects. There is two pull off spots above Nelsonville along 33. If I am at one, it'll be the first one outside of Nelsonville heading towards Logan. If not there, I'll park on the lane next to river off the road at Dee's Diner. I'll be driving a red Chevy Cavalier. Let me know if tomorrow morning works for you.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It should work for me, but I really don't know about the weather. I'm not even sure if I'm going to leave for the Muskingum or not.

If the forcast didn't have thunderstorms listed I would say yes, but at this point if I wake up and its pouring I'll probably stay at home  If I do come out, I figure you'll be moving up stream of whereever it is that you're parked?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Tomorrow doesn't look good. It's 2:07 and pouring down rain here in Athens. If it rains the rest of the night, then I'm staying home because the Hocking will be up and the fish probably turned off. I have a strong feeling that I'll be staying home and sleeping in. I'll post my final decision here after 9:00 tonight to see if it's still raining by then.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup, the rained shut me out of the Muskingum. I'll probably drive down by the Hocking in a few hours to get an idea of what its going to look like. Weather is forcasting rain rain and more rain.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Fishman, sorry it took longer for me to get back on. Got home from class and had to talk about day with wife. I'm gonna pass on the Hocking tomorrow with tonights rain. It also doesn't help that I need to go do some research before class in the morning. Just a few more weeks and I'll be done by next fall. Good thing I'll be working again this summer right across from the river. Had to take some fishing lunch breaks. Hopefully, we can make it out sometime later.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's no problem, I saw the river was blown this morning and I just turned right around. I'm sure we'll make it out sooner or later, I just accepted a full time job down in Cinci working at a fish hatchery, so I'm leaving SE Ohio


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the job! Will you be starting after Hocking College is done for the year? My brother-in-law went through the fish management program and is working for the state of West Virginia as the assistant manager at the Apple Grove fish hatchery at the Robert C. Byrd locks and dam. It is a real nice set-up, kind of makes me a little jealous! 
When is Hocking done for the year? I should be able to get out on weekend after I give presentation in 2 weeks. 
How high and muddy is the Hocking? It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be around Athens. Take it easy, got to start class!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually graduated last quarter, but I've been in a transfer module to get my Bachelors in Environmental Science. I got my degree here in Fish Managment and Aquaculture, which is what I wanted, just wanted the enviro science degree to open doors. The place I'm gonna be working at wanted me to start asap so I'm withdrawling and starting my career with them. I'm really looking forward to working down there, but I sure will miss SE Ohios fishing opportunitys.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrads on the new job. Does this mean that there will be more fish for me to catch in SE Ohio..........lol. Watch out CatKing, the Fishman is headed your way.

Darryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Roger that bigfoot, SE Ohio is SAFE again!


----------

